

Dogecoin prices rises +800% in two weeks - verroq
http://www.cryptocoincharts.info/v2/pair/doge/btc/coinedup/10-days

======
GuiA
To the moon my HN friends!

Post your wallet addresses, I'll send you some dogecoins in the morning to get
your collection started!

You can download a graphical client from
[http://dogecoin.com/](http://dogecoin.com/)

~~~
Sae5waip
D6NgzgWK6H8dCeyck3zcLAp4d75KVBXrkR

(I do wonder why you can afford to just give away coins. Many thanks, though.)

~~~
GuiA
doge is love and love must be shared

6b72b94acdf96903cd7b9e7f332ceaf8b4eb647ca3327eab71a95810e7f783f7

------
rjbwork
And it's currently falling. Market cap has lost about 6 million since peak. A
shame, but there were/are some absurd "price floors" at 180 and 183 satoshi
that were causing other people to put buy orders in at artificially higher
prices due to needing to be able to actually buy doge.

There has also been a huge influx of miners and difficulty has shot up
drastically this week, indicating higher demand. So we have 2 forces driving
prices up, but some of these miners seem to be stepping back since hash
difficulty has increased drastically as well, and it is no longer as
rewarding, though still the most profitable crytpocurrency to mine currently.

~~~
verroq
It has already overtaken Namecoin in market capitalisation.

~~~
rjbwork
Yes, but it has fallen since peak. Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge fan of
dogecoin and have a few hundred dollars worth. I'm just pointing out that
value had a local peak overnight and is currently in flux after quite a long
climb, then a drastic hockey stick over the past 2 days.

------
g0liath
D5Z4tinWdqG79tMDqTCmQ28Bha7s3mW4SP In few months we'll have a big party for
DogeCoins :) Thanks in advance ! All the best!

------
sparkmint
Much coinsze doge DRDzKWPgqdejoXVt9eVPHDisHtKf81aJYc

------
verroq
Did we get flagged of the frontpage or what?

------
ugk
to the moon shibes DNnHo6co2nuwVozodSCtsqaPzsi7RsYRpw

